# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Esketamine (derivative of ketamine)

## Paula

Anti-depressant spray not recommended on NHS https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-51279176

I had an awful experience while having treatment using ketamine - terrible hallucinations that frightened me so much I will never have this drug again. But I tried to look into this with an open mind as Esketamine is based on ketamine, but not exactly the same.

There seem to be a lot of MH professionals who are angry/upset that NICE havent licensed this for use in treatment resistant depression in the UK. Its licensed by the FDA in the US and seems to be effective, along with oral ADs. Though it is apparently £10,000 for a single course of treatment - something our NHS arguably cant afford, particularly as it wouldnt be replacing existent treatment, but adding to it.

Ive read comments that it doesnt have as many side effects as other drugs used to treat depression but the side effects it does have are worrying enough that every treatment has to be given in a clinical setting, overseen by a doctor, and every patient needs to be remain in that setting (hospital, surgery, clinic etc) for 2 hours after receiving the dose. Oh, and they havent eradicated the hallucinations .....

So, Im relieved its not licensed. I know not everybody will agree with me and I know I am biased against it to start with, but it seems to me to be a drug that causes as many issues as it treats.

----------

OldMike (29-01-20),Suzi (29-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

I must say that I too have been following this and have been really concerned about it. Ketamine isn't something to mess about with - for want of a better phrase.... It definitely sounds scary to me...

----------

Paula (29-01-20)

----------

